# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations > East of Scotland Beekeepers' Association >  8 May: Change of Venue

## gavin

The apiary visit planned for 8th May to Enid Brown's apiary in Fife has been cancelled.

Instead we'll visit Dorothy near Longforgan to see the site of the proposed new association apiary and to look at the two colonies she has there.  If the bees are cooperative, we'll demonstrate how to search for brood disease, and talk about different ways of making increase.

Please leave behind any beekeeping gloves and all hive tools.  Gloves will be provided for those who wish to handle bees.

The meeting will start at 14:00 and last approximately 2 hours.

How to get there:

[well, I did say that I would remove these details after the event]

Please  park considerately and allow Dorothy's neighbours access to their  drive-ways.

----------

